# Bradley Cooper - Work in progress



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a portrait of Bradley Cooper so far.
I have many thing's to do still, but thought I'd show you guys and maybe get some crit before i move on.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I gotta say, I have limited knowledge and experience. There are others that have much more than I but looking at it through my experience I see great possibilities.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I intended to include a big WOW in there somewhere.....


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Joey! I am no where near finished yet, but thought i'd post a WIP so far to see if i need to make any correction's. I think it's safe to say im getting a _little_ bit better.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

If I had saw the name "Jeff" under this drawing, I wouldn't have bat an eyelash.

This reminds me of something I posted earlier, that our abilities as artists are *gifts*. To a point, neither me, The Great George, nor anyone else who has ever attempted to advise can pretend to take any credit for the phenomenal progress you've shown. It was within you all along: each effort has been a signpost pointing the way to your ultimate, natural excellence. Your progress just from 2 or 3 drawings ago is staggering-if this were merely a skill you were developing. Instead, just like the seed below the ground that sprouts to bloom above in the brilliance of sunlight for all of us to see!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

corydulos said:


> If I had saw the name "Jeff" under this drawing, I wouldn't have bat an eyelash.
> 
> This reminds me of something I posted earlier, that our abilities as artists are *gifts*. To a point, neither me, The Great George, nor anyone else who has ever attempted to advise can pretend to take any credit for the phenomenal progress you've shown. It was within you all along: each effort has been a signpost pointing the way to your ultimate, natural excellence. Your progress just from 2 or 3 drawings ago is staggering-if this were merely a skill you were developing. Instead, just like the seed below the ground that sprouts to bloom above in the brilliance of sunlight for all of us to see!


That comment is inspiring Cory! Thank you so much. You've all been a GREAT help with your crit and advice. I'm thinking of setting up a website soon to do request's and also sell my own creation's of art. What you guys think? My brother is a web-designer/developer so he said he could set up a website for me which allow's people to buy whenever they please, and also request art.
I can design website's myself, but I'm not sure how the website would go. 
I guess i have nothing really to loose? I've had a few people asking me for art via Facebook, so I think I might get a website up soon. 

ALSO- here is the finished *Bradley Cooper*.


----------

